# The best way for guard to beat tyranids



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi People 

has anyone got any ideas on how a 1.5k army can beat the tyranids, not really sure of an army list at the moment, i thought id get ideas first

thanks for your time

rob


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

Well Leman Russes, Demolishers and Basalisks are all pretty potent against almost all aspects of the 'Nid's. Plasma is very effective against the bigger creatures and flamers against the smaller ones. The exact steps you should take depend on what your opponent is doing with their lists.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess the best advice would be too shoot them.... with guns.


----------



## gannam (May 2, 2009)

mechanize. Blob guard will die to my nids every time. thats a fact.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks guys k:


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

spitfirex6 actually I take loads of infantry and gun them down. Load up on weapons like flamers, multi-shot or blast template heavy weapons. Due to the change in the CC rules they can no longer do the whole continuous wave of destruction thing. I would only take a tank if he isn't taking some crazy deep striker vehicle buster or you can keep the tank from his advancing troops. If he takes larger nids, take missile launcher heavy weapons teams, that way you can split their fire from taking down large nids with your S8 and the smaller with your S4 blast.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

DEATHSTRIKE MISSILE 
Seriously, with that many models on the table, it would be AWESOME!


----------



## GWLlosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Leman Russ Battle Tanks. Take maybe a pair of them in a squadron with just the battle cannon, its cheap and multiple battle cannon shots thin swarms. Then take a Leman Russ Executioner, with extra plasma sponsons. Nothing says "Oh hi" to a unit of monstrous creatures like 5 plasma templates. For your last heavy support slot, take a manticore. The missiles will dominate enemy formations. In the troops slots, you want either vets+chimeras+Plasma/Melta (and put flamers on the chimeras), or a platoon (with flamers) and a platoon command squad (with 4 flamers) and if you're going the platoon route, maybe a special weapon squad (with flamers). 

Essentially, Nids divide nicely into 2 groups: Bugs you melta/plasma, and bugs you burn. For example, if he moves his big gaunt swarm up the board at you, and you drive a chimera 12" towards them, rotate it 180', and unload a platoon command squad, you get to 'surprise flamer' them from 14" away. When you do that, its not terribly unlikely that you can get about 7 hits per template, which can get you 28+ hits on a gaunt swarm. That kind of thing can really thin out their ranks. Remember too that they don't have eternal warrior, and mostly toughness 4 or so; so things like Leman Russ Battle Cannons and Meltaguns will instagib their precious multiwound models.

Edit: Also hellhounds


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lots of template weapons for the swarms of gaunts,; (i.e. Hellhounds, LRBT, Eradicators, Artillery...) and as many high strength AP3 weapons (preferably ML as they can be very flexible once the MC are down and can work on whittling down the remnants of the swarm) for the MC that will undoubtedly be in his army. Troop choice wise I would stick w/platoons as they help give you line squads w/heavy weapons and actual heavy weapon teams. That's enough firepower to make most opponents sweat. Don't bother w/most or any of the Elites slot as none of them are particularly worth it or are ineffective against nids. Heavy Support should the FOC that is full, w/tanks or artillery. The rest goes with your playstyle and discretion, hope this helped, good luck!


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

awsome help guys thank youk:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

It really depends on what the Nid player has in his list...
..if Zoans with that Lance weapon you'll need to target them first off, especially if you field any Russes. 
..if any DS/Spore units I'd take an Inq/2 Mystics to deal with them, and keep some Plasma and/or high strength weaponry close by to deal with them. An OoTF will help to ensure his DS'ing units come in piecemeal so you can easily deal with them.

Basically though, high strength weaponry and templates...so Manticore, PlasmaVets, vendettas, Hydras, Executioner, Collossus, Medusa, MeltaVets, Demolisher, LRBT.

so just your normal run-of-the-mill Mech IG list really:victory:


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Just spray and pray xD


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Almost forgot to tell you something crtical. Keep your squads samll and spaced out this will mean that he can't kill more then 100-70 pts worth of gaurd in any infantry assaults not to mention it will leave his more valauble units like genestealers ect open for some nasty close range fire.


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

I creamed a bunch of 'nids recently with IG. I went with Al Rahem and Straken, a Vendetta with missiles, Marbo and an Infantry blob with max power weapons, Penal Legion{rolled knife fighters} Commissars and tanks. Started with nothing on the table, 100% outflank and reserve. 

Infantry came on FRFSRF 'stealers. Tanks arrive and pie-plate. Marbo arrives and demo charges support HQ. Concentrate on weakening big units first, keep tanks far apart. Once Ven has fired it's missile {on turn it arrives, killing most of a clump of 'stealers}, use lascannon to snipe MC's. Penal tied up one group while tanks killed the rest, then tanks killed MC's and infantry and a Chimera with flamer tidied up.

End turn six, I'm at 40% casualties, no 'nids left.


Summery- Use stubborn troops, concentrate firepower, lots of blast weapons, outflank like crazy. :victory:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Colonel Wolf said:


> Once Ven has fired it's missile {on turn it arrives, killing most of a clump of 'stealers}, use lascannon to snipe MC's.


How under-estimated are those missiles?
Sure it's a weak weapon, but it ignores cover saves, and you can fire both of them at once!
I think they're a pretty damn solid utility really, sure this is the age of Mech, but from time to time you come up against light infantry :OOO


----------

